# All about South Africa :)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's the thread I promised you guys. I'll share all my knowledge of my beautiful country, and please dont be afraid to add your own knowledge, or ask questions.

I live in what appears to be kind of the middle east of South Africa, in the province of Mpumalanga. (I believe provinces are States?) There are 9 provinces in South Africa; Mpumalanga, Kwazulu Natal, Gauteng, Free State, Western Province, Eastern Cape, Limpopo Province, North West and Northen Cape. I dont know all of the towns/cities, but the ones I DO know are Johannesburg, Middleburg, Witbank, Boksburg, Pretoria, Belfast, Badplaas, Ermalo, Sabie, Nelspruit, and there are sooooo many more lol.

As Im sure you know, South Africa recently held the 2010 Soccer World Cup, and the stadiums that were built are beautiful, there is one in Joburg, I think in Pretoria, Cape Town, and Im not sure where else, but there is a stunning one in Durban. Here's a picture of the Durban Stadium:








Pretty isnt it?

Ok, now let me tell you about the Drakensburg mountains. They are a mountain range a little to the North. The last time I was there was in 2005, but I'm pretty sure it hasnt changed a bit lol. I would've gone on a school trip there a few months ago, but I had a show, so I couldn't. I cant get a picture of the mountains up now, since I'm on my mom's laptop, but I will as soon as I can.

We have a holiday house in a beach town called Peddington, which is roughly in Margate, which we love! We are going there in September, so I will get lots of pictures to post up for you guys to see when I get back. 

As some of you may have seen in my picture thread, in July we went to Durban to see the Durban July, at the Greyville Racetrack. It was a really great weekend, the horses were amazingly beautiful and fast, and the track was beautiful. Here's a picture of the track:









Now for the my favourite subject, and place in the entire world: the Kruger National Park. This Park is just outside Nelspruit, runs along most of the Eastern end of South Africa, borders Limpopo, and is the one of the largest, and most beautiful Nature Reserves in the world. South Africa, along with the KNP, is home to the beautiful Big 5; the lion, buffalo, leaperd, elephant, and rhino. There are over 10 species of buck, the rarest being the Eland, over 50 species of bird (much to the delight of my bird mad family), the rarest being the lapped face vulture, and ground hornbill.

There are alot of species of animal, that are always a treat to see. Here's just a few:
Cheetah
Saddlebilled Stork
Hyena
Jackle
Wild Dog.

Here's a few pictures:























Well, thats a little info on my beautiful country. Does anyone have any additional infomaton or any questions?


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

WOW! How awsome it must be to live there! The animals you see just running around, we only see in zoos! Are there lots of horses there? Do they ride for pleasure like we do here? What do the horses look like? Is there any wild horses there? Do they speak English there? WOW!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol. Yes theres lots of horses here. We have a lot of breeds, from TB's to ponies, just like you guys. Yes we ride for pleasure, although we do compete too. 

Im not sure if there are wild horses, I dont think so. There might be. There are alot of languages spoken here; Afrikaans, Zulu, some French, and of course, English


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I love South Africa! Haven't been but everyone I've met from there has been super friendly. And you have Crunchie bars...


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting the thread. I love listening about life in different countries. 
When I lived back home, my best friend had family in Cape Town. She was planning to move there, not sure why she changed her mind. Lol I would have moved if I were her. 
Such beautiful country!

And when I was little my father spent a year in Luanda, Angola. So I have an idea about the city life.
Could you write a little more about the wildlife though? 
Are these the only pictures of animals you have? Do you ever find any snakes or other reptiles? How about tarantulas?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Neat thread! I love hearing about different countries also!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love hearing about different places, it sounds so nice .
I don't mean to be mean but isn't it really dodgy there sometimes... my friend moved from there ages and ages ago now (so it could of changed) and she said people lived in cages not cages cages but like they had wire fencing aound thier house to protect themself?? 
I may be thinking of a different place lol I always get them confused failed geography 
another question do you speak any of those languages??


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys, we really love S.A



> And you have Crunchie bars...


Oooooh I love me some Crunchie bars lol.

RedTree, the crime rate IS high, but only in certain parts of the country, and yes some people live with wire around their house. En ja, ek kan afrikaans praat ( I can speak afrikaans.) lol

All4Crystal, I have plenty of other pictures, but not on this computer, I will get them asap 

We have lotttttts of reptiles, from lizards to snakes and crocodiles. We have lots of spiders, ESP. tarantulas lol, I am always being woken up to my mom screaming cause theres a tarantula in the bathroom lol.

Is there anything else you would like to know about the wildlife? Or does anyone else have a question?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well there goes my South Africa dreams....I never leave the Aussie airport because I'm so terrified of their huntsman spiders...I wouldn't fair well with a tarantula in my bathroom. I'd have to move every other day O_O


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ lol, or do what my mom does and put the cat in with it. Problem solved hahaha


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

That's so awesome. I'm subscribing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

You've a such beautiful country. I love especially diversity of your nature, like I've perhaps mentioned in some other thread.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How beautiful! I love to hear people who are proud of their country!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Well there goes my South Africa dreams....I never leave the Aussie airport because I'm so terrified of their huntsman spiders...I wouldn't fair well with a tarantula in my bathroom. I'd have to move every other day O_O


The huntsmans aren't even the ones that'll kill ya!! It's the redback spiders you have to watch out for...

Love Story, thank you for sharing your pictures! I have been to South Africa once and Kruger National Park is simply one of the most amazing places on earth, I wish I could go again. I also loved Cape Town - great city, great surf!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I would rather be dead then SEE a huntsman. O_O
And my I don't trust my cat nearly that much... 
If you have more photos, post them! I can live through you


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

But please no pictures of spiders. I like this thread...I wouldn't want to avoid it! LOL


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I would love, love, love to visit South Africa one day! Definitely near the top of my list of places I'd like to visit.

Very cool thread.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, stunning pictures. I love hearing about other countries, not the boring stuff that the teach in 'world' classes at school but from actual people who live there. I would love to travel the world someday but I would be scared to go so far from home LOL.

Is Afrikaans similar to German? They always sounded similar to me but then, I don't speak any other languages.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm looking forward to more pictures! Do you know what species of tarantulas do you have in your area? Do you have any pictures of them? Also any pics of reptiles? 
And how about scorpions? 
Lol I wouldn't mind tarantulas in my bathroom. We only have one species living around here and I have to drive for an hour to be able to find some...if I'm lucky.
I keep quite a few tarantulas, but they are usually South American or Asian species. I think I only have two or three African Ts.
BTW your mom sounds like mine. She screams when she sees a spider.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

South Africa sounds so interesting, especially the wildlife, that's something we don't have an aweful lot of here.


smrobs said:


> Is Afrikaans similar to German? They always sounded similar to me but then, I don't speak any other languages.


 It's closer to Dutch actually, but yes, fairly related to German.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Afrikaans originated from dutch as far as I know, but Im pretty sure there are a few words we get from German...

I have NO idea about the types of tarantulas we have, I'll have to ask my brother. We have hundreds of photos, but at the moment our computer is being fixed, so Im on my moms photoless laptop. But the computer should be back today, so I will get on it as soon as its back.

Thank you guys, South Africa is a really beautiful place, and I love it here (but then again I am biased lol). You guys should really come, just to visit the Kruger Park. Here's a few other photo's I found on the laptop:

























Ask more questions guys, its really a pleasure to share my country with you guys... In my next post I'll tell you guys a bit about the other African countries I've been to, or know something about


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

this is probably going to sound stupid  (not much different for me) but are the cheetas tame or are those pics just really zoomed in?
And another one do you actually get those animals in your backyard?? Like would you wake up one day to find a cheeta chasing your horses?
Or are they endagered and only in national parks....
haha I don't get out much never left my home country should come visting someday


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont worry about it, that wasnt a stupid question 

The cheetah in the pictures are wild, my brother just has an awsome zoom, and they were walking along the road. All animals in S.A are in nature reserves, so no, we never have anything chasing our horses.

However, we do have jackel in the velds surrounding the stables the horses are at, it gets quite eerie; at night while we feed the horses, we hear them calling and howling lol, I cant find any pics right now but we have.

We have a sort of mini (really mini) game park across the road from the stables too. They have zebra, blesbok, springbok and two emu lol. Its bad though because when the zebra first came in, the flies came from them to us, and killed two of our horses with African Horse Sickness. But they got their vaccines too. 

We have a house in a game park called Marloth, its just outside the Kruger Park. There are no fences around the houses, its all completely wild. The animals we find in there are lots of buck, zebra, warthog, bush babies, and all kinds of reptile and bugs. We know there are lions, hyena and leoperd, even though we havent seen them, because one day we woke up to find a half eaten zebra behind the house!!

Here's another story; my brother, my friend, her sister and myself were out gathering some wood to make a bonfire. We had gone into the deeper part of the bush, when we smelt this really bad smell, so we went to investigate. We saw this half eaten impala, it was really gross. Then my friend went really pale, and when we turned to see what she was looking at, found ourselves staring at a hyena. If my brother hadnt have known what to do, we would have freaked out, and one of us would have been killed. Lol, you gotta love the wildlife.

I have plenty of other stories if anyone is interested?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow intense I'm so glad the wildlife here isnt that bad, they mainly run away when you come  and theres nothing here that can eat us  which is always good.
I would love to hear more stories


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol! Ok sure....

This happened at the Kruger. My brother, cousin and I were at the fence in the camp we were staying at, watching an elephant bull. It was really close to the fence, like a metre or two away from the fence, so we were stayong still, and quiet. But then, some idiot with a huge camera came RUNNING over, and started taking pictures, with the FLASH ON!!! Needless to say, the poor elephant freaked out, and turned to see what was going on. Unfortunatly, the guy had moved off, so the elephant saw us, and charged. The natural instinct is to run, but that is actually the worse thing you could do. My brother is very into wildlife, so he knows exactly what to do in any situation. He grabbed my cousin, told me to stay still, and began to actually walk towards this charging elephant. This confused it, and it stopped, before looking at him, shaking its head, and wondering off into the bush.

Some people need mental help *headdesk*

Here's another one: Its mostly funny. Me and my friend Micaela are absolutly terrrified of wild snakes (I own a python, we adore him, but wild ones... no way). My family stopped at a bird hide (a sort of wooden hut at a dam where you can view birds and what not.), and we went in. Micaela and I were standing under a beam, looking at a bird outside. When my brother says, all nonchalant and stuff; "Danielle, you guys might want to move, theres a green mamba above you." We thought he was joking, but then we looked up, and there it was.

Micaela and I have never run so fast in our lives :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha that is soo cool 
I wish I had cool stories with Australias wildlife, kookaburras always seem to laugh at me but thats about it lol
Hopefully in the next few years my studies will bring me there, I want to do environment conservation so that national park sound like a good stop


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh thats cool. My brother is busy with that kind of study, it sounds really cool.

A few of the other countries in Africa are Egypt, Namibia, Mozambique, Congo, Botswana, and there are many more. My school went on a trip to Egypt, but I couldnt go, which sucks. I have been to Namibia, and man is that beautiful. It has one of the largest sand dunes in the world I believe. I havent been TO any of the other, but we drove through Botswana to get home from Namibia, and man, its like land of the DONKEYS! Everywhere you looked, thats all you saw... It was crazy lol.

Does anyone have any other questions?


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I love your stories. I'm jealous. You can just find awesome snakes like that. Very cool. 
What kind of python do you have? I used to keep E.A. Green mamba. It died few years ago. I really miss it. They are so beautiful.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh eeew! I freak out when one of those dinky little spiders shows up. I couldn't imagine a turantula! *shudder*
I think it would be fun to go to Africa, especially to go riding there. My luck i'd get eaten or trampled by a rhino. Apparently the eyesight of those things is so poor & their tempers so short that they will charge a butterfly with the same ferocity as they would a competing male! Ha! I thought that was funny!
The only parts of Africa i see are on the animal planet lol. I love watching the Elephant Diaries (cant quite remember right now where's that's based...)
Lions! DO you see many lions! I love lions... a sideeffect of loving the Lion King when i was a kid! lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I met two gentlemen doing custom combining up here in ND. They were both from South Africa and spoke what sounded like German. That surprised me a bit. But when they spoke English, their accents were divine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^LOL, the extent of my knowledge about the Afrikaans language comes from movies like Lethal Weapon, so at least you have some first-hand experience.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I love your stories!! I've been to Egypt and it is absolutely fantastic there, you should definitely go.. it would be a much quicker trip for you to get there!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha shows how much I know i though Egypt was on the other side or something haha I see now why I did fail geography


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Egypt is up at the very top right-hand corner of Africa, South Africa is at the very very bottom.. so you are pretty much right! Haha


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are some pics I received , The Kulula airlines latest
addition to its fleet of aircraft.
Kulula is a low-cost South-African airline that doesn't take itself too seriously.  



Check out their new livery!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*Kulula part 2 Actual announcements*

 Continue reading! 



Subject: From the cockpit on KULULA.COM- South Africa's Budget Airline 



WHAT A PITY KULULA DOESN'T FLY INTERNATIONALLY - WE SHOULD SUPPORT THEM IF ONLY FOR THEIR HUMOUR - SO TYPICALLY SOUTH AFRICAN.

Kulula is an Airline with head office situated in Johannesburg.

Kulula airline attendants make an effort to make the in-flight "safety
lecture" and announcements a bit more entertaining. Here are some real examples that have been heard or reported:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

On a Kulula flight, (there is no assigned seating, you just sit where
you want) passengers were apparently having a hard time choosing, when a flight attendant announced, "People, people we're not picking out furniture here, find a seat and get in it!"

---o0o---

On another flight with a very "senior" flight attendant crew, the pilot
said, "Ladies and gentlemen, we've reached cruising altitude and will be turning down the cabin lights. This is for your comfort and to enhance the appearance of your flight attendants."

----o0o---

On landing, the stewardess said, "Please be sure to take all of your
belongings. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's
something we'd like to have."

----o0o---

"There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out of this airplane."

---o0o---

"Thank you for flying Kulula. We hope you enjoyed giving us the business as much as we enjoyed taking you for a ride."

---o0o---

As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Durban Airport, a lone voice came over the loudspeaker: "Whoa, big fella. WHOA!"

---o0o---

After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in the Karoo, a
flight attendant on a flight announced, "Please take care when opening
the overhead compartments because, after a landing like that, sure as
hell everything has shifted."

---o0o---

From a Kulula employee: " Welcome aboard Kulula 271 to Port Elizabeth.
To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and
pull tight. It works just like every other seat belt; and, if you don't
know how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public
unsupervised."

---o0o---

"In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend
from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your
face. If you have a small child travelling with you, secure your mask
before assisting with theirs. If you are travelling with more than one
small child, pick your favourite."

---o0o---

Weather at our destination is 50 degrees with some broken clouds, but
we'll try to have them fixed before we arrive. Thank you, and remember, nobody loves you, or your money, more than Kulula Airlines."

----o0o---

"Your seats cushions can be used for flotation; and in the event of an
emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments."

---o0o---

"As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings.
Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight
attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses."

---o0o---

And from the pilot during his welcome message: "Kulula Airlines is
pleased to announce that we have some of the best flight attendants in
the industry. Unfortunately, none of them are on this flight!"

---o0o---

Heard on Kulula 255 just after a very hard landing in Cape Town : The
flight attendant came on the intercom and said, "That was quite a bump
and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the
airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault, it was the asphalt."

---o0o---

Overheard on a Kulula flight into Cape Town , on a particularly windy and bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain really had to fight it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to The Mother City. Please remain in your seats with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our airplane to the gate!"

---o0o---

Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing:
"We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal."

---o0o---

An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered
his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which
required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers
exited, smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying our airline. He said
that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the
passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment. Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking with a cane. She said, "Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?"
"Why, no Ma'am," said the pilot. "What is it?" The little old lady said,
"Did we land, or were we shot down?"

---o0o---

After a real crusher of a landing in Johannesburg , the attendant came on with, "Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Captain Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we will open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal."

---o0o---

Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: "We'd like to thank
you folks for flying with us today. And, the next time you get the
insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal
tube, we hope you'll think of Kulula Airways."

---o0o---

Heard on a Kulula flight. "Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke,
the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing. If you can light
'em, you can smoke 'em."

---o0o---

A plane was taking off from Durban Airport. After it reached a
comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking.
Welcome to Flight Number 293, non-stop from Durban to Cape Town , The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful flight.. Now sit back and relax... OH, MY GOODNESS!" Silence followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!" A passenger then yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha that plane is really funny


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol, RC, that was awesome :lol:.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

^^ I lol'd. Thanks for that! Humour is so important these days.

I've always wanted to visit South Africa. Thank you very much for sharing about your home! You should take more photos.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish we had a Kulula airline! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol I fly Kalula all the time, the things you posted are actually true, they really say them lol, and those planes crack me up haha.

I have an African Rock Python, he's my boy, called Kimo. My other baby boy is Roku, my boomslang (afrikaans for tree snake). I dont handle him much, he's venomous and prefers to spend his time in my roof hunting birds lol.

I had the oppertunity to go to Egypt, but we couldnt afford it 

Our computer has a virus, so I cant post pics yet, but I will ASAP.

Keep asking questions guys, want ek dink dis baie lekker met julle te praat lol


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

I used to have a rock python. He was terrible. I couldn't handle him without getting pooped all over. He didn't bite, but literally sprayed and smudged whatever he had in him all over me. So I traded him for a different snake.
So you don't like mambas but you like boomslangs?  Why? They are both deadly.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol I actually dont know, I just love him lol.

Ask away you guys


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I just ran across this thread... thanks for all the pictures and stories!
I've been planning a trip to South Africa since February... and it's finally almost here, in November! I can't believe how fast it's come up.
I can't wait to see your beautiful country! Thanks for sharing on this thread.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow its been a while since I've replied to this thread! Are there any specific pictures anyone wants me to put up, like any birds or animals etc?


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

That is so cool! Wow, I didn't think people in Africa even had computers! (lol, not sure why) I learned something new today!

Are their Kangaroos there?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, some people assume that we live in straw huts and walk to school fending off lion attacks 

Yes there are kangaroos here, but unfortunatly only in zoos; we dont have the resources or climate to have them running free.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

! You have zoos there?! Sweet!! How hot does it get there? Has it _ever_ snowed?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol yes we have zoos, the major ones are Pretoria zoo and Joburg zoo. It gets veryyyyyyy hot here, at one point it can get up to 40 degrees in the Northen regions, but in the Southern parts it stays quite mild and nice.

Yes it snowed ONCE! It was amazing lol. It hit the right temperature in the Drakensburg mountains and it snowed... Not alot, but enough to cover the ground for miles and miles, about 6 miles of ground was covered in snow I believe. I really hope it snows again one day 

Anything else, or any specific pictures you would like me to put up?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

That is awesome, I really wanna go to Africa one day, just to see the wide range of animals.

Is it safe to go travelling over there, I mean are their places to stay.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so excited, my trip to South Africa is just over a week away already! Been planning it since January, and it seemed to be FOREVER in the future.
I can't wait to see it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, deffinitly. There are game lodges, hotels, guest houses, and so much more to stay in RedTree. 

Thats amazing that your trip is so soon!! Where abouts are you going Shenandoah?


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm spending one night in Johannesburg, and then 12 days at Pilansberg Game Reserve.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats awsome! I have relatives in Joburg 

Heres some pictures:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump,think I'll revive this thread... I'll post more when I get back from seeing my horse


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok so, i cant post pictures since im on my phone, but i will do that when i can 

First i just want to clear up a bit of confusion... Some people seem to think that in Africa the people live in the bush with the wild animals. But that is not true. There are many towns and cities, some far from the wild (like mine) others very close, such as a town called Malelane close to Kruger. Most people live far from the wild, and something that is sad but true is half the population have never even seen a wild lion or zebra, which is very sad since we live in a country so full of them. The wildlife live in the National Parks, where they are protected as much as possible from man dangers such as poaching, but it isnt going as people would like...

Ok, thats my dribble for now, feel free to ask anything you like, and i will be happy to answer  ill post more later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay for South Africa!

In you avatar, is that your photo? Where was it taken? It looks like some Zebras walked up to someone's porch! 

I would love more pictures of whatever you have!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you, I've been meaning to post back, but everytime I tried my internet crashed... Grrrrr.

Yes thats my photo  And our porch lol. It was taken at the house we own in a game reserve just outside the Kruger Park, called Marloth.

Here's some more pics of them:
















































Keep in mind that they are not tame, they are wild, but tame enough to take food from your hand, they DON'T like any other contact. I've tried lol

Ask anything you like, I'm more than happy to share


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Very neat!

How afar are you from a local town or city? Will they get that close to you say if you're living in town?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well at the moment i am in a town... I live in a place called Witbank, which is really far from any wildlife. But the house in the photos is in a wildlife reserve, which is why the animals are there. That house is about 20 minutes from a local town. And no, the zebra wont come close to you in a town, they wont even come close to the town lol! Im glad you like the photos, I'll post more when our electricity comes back on so i can go back on the computer  Feel free to ask ANYTHING guys, i really dont mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

What's the weather like where you're at? Winter and summer.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Right now it's winter... and FREEZING lol. And for you?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Well here in Illiniois it is summer and it is crazy hot! Recently it was in the upper 90's and of course there is all the humidity that makes it feel even worse! Although last night was weird. It was 97 during the day and in the evening it dropped to the mid 70's. I wonder if my young knees are acting old because my knees and legs started aching so bad and I wonder if it was because of the drastic change in weather. We had a lot of rain last month and not much now.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome thread. Subscribing


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ugh! Ok guys... everytime I try to upload any pics, my internet crashes!! So while I fix it, does anyone have any other questions?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Is your avatar you petting a cheetah??
I'm jealous! Cheetahs are awesome. I (in general, unrelated to cheetahs) wished I lived in a place with such wildlife abundance and variety as South Africa. I'm a huge bio nerd!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes it is  and yes they are lol... I'm also a huge bio nerd, I want to go into nature conservation after school


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok here's a link to an album on FB of some more pics... Once again PLEASE feel free to ask anything you want, no matter how silly... I love to share my country 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1060490519358.10954.1438781172&l=a4a46da695


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok everyone, I thought I might as well revive this thread... Any questions or anything?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm definitely coming to live with you for a bit. 
The zebra is adorableeeeee! Can you ride them? Hahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, you're very welcome too... The zebra are mostly wild, so no you can't, but you can tame one if you raise it from a foal. My friend has a zebra that she's trained for dressage, and is going to start a little jumping with.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Um...that is freaking AWESOME.
I've only seen zebra's in my local zoo, they look so tiny haha. That's amazing she does dressage and such with him! Do you have any pics of that?!? I'd love to see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Unfortunatly I don't  I've always been meaning to, but I always forget, and a couple of months ago they moved quite far away, so I can't see them as often as I would like...
Zebras, if I had to take a guess, are about 13hh or something around there. Quite small yes, but not too small for a smaller sized rider.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

That's soo cool, I am incredibly jealous and really hope I can come over to Africa some time 

I shall have to come visit, when I come out


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I am iffy about countries like Africa, i know that South Africa is probally the "safest" part with out all the civil war and such. I went to Guatemala for 2 weeks and there are 2 arm guards outside McDonalds with loaded rifles. And it is scary there.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> I am iffy about countries like Africa,


You realize Africa is a continent made up of MANY countries, right? And many different cultures, and many different political systems.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Shenandoah said:


> You realize Africa is a continent made up of MANY countries, right? And many different cultures, and many different political systems.


That is very true... The continent itself is made up of 56 countries, including mine and Madagascar, as well as even two unrecognized countries. Every country has its problems, and its crime. I'm sure everyone knows about the unrest in Egypt, as well as the war that just ended in Libya... South Africa DOES have it's crime, but in the years I have lived here, and my mother and grandmother, the only major problem the country faced was apartheid, which I'm sure everyone is also familiar with. If not, please ask me  I will happily explain.

However, a "different" crime that we are struggling with is poaching. In this year alone over 4 000 rhino have been killed for their horns. It may not seem like a lot, but when you take into account that there are less than 20 000 left in the country, it is quite a lot. There are many debates going on now as to what can be done to stop the poachers. One of the suggestions is dying the horn with a dye that is safe for the animal, but toxic for humans. Many people want the death sentence back for poachers, which I fully support; its not just rhino that are being poached, its anything they can find - impala, elephant, lion, kudu... Anything unfortunate enough to get themselves caught in traps.

Ok, away from those deppressing topics. :lol: Here's some pics  Please ask about ANYTHING you would like to know, even if you think its stupid. I would be very happy to answer.


















































































Enjoy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump!!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

When I was in South Africa, the reserve we were staying at had just found an orphaned warthog. We got to bottle feed it 










Random other image from South Africa to keep this semi on-topic of the forum


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh look at that sweet little thing! It's gorgeous! Where did you stay while you were here, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Subbing to this thread, as I also live in south africa, and I find it very interesting to hear what a fellow country(wo)man has to say about this place we call home. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> Oh look at that sweet little thing! It's gorgeous! Where did you stay while you were here, if you don't mind me asking?


We stayed at Mankwe Wildlife Reserve, and did volunteer work at both Mankwe and Pilanesberg.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

We need to see pictures of you and your horse! Pictures of the shows there and any other forms of riding found in your corner of the world.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I read through the whole thread and I noticed that you were talking about a language spoken there(Afrikaans). I live in the Netherlands and yes it originated from our language(dutch). Even though I can speak, read and write dutch though doesn't mean I can understand Afrikaans. I can partialy but usually I look at it completely confused! I would love to learn it though! It sounds like such a beautiful language!

I love all the pictures you have put up! My Aunt went to Tanzania for two weeks. She got back on monday. She went there to teach doctors about women in labor, how to help them and how the doctors can do certain things like stitching things shut and c-sections. I'm not sure how you would call it in english but in dutch she's called a "verloskundige" Here in the netherlands. She helps with the birth process and stuff. I've seen pictures of where she's been though and it looks so different from where you live. You seem almost rich compared to the people living there!

One question: My aunt says that there's lots of gekkos and stuff in the houses that just climb up the walls and live on the cealings and stuff. Do you have that where you live too?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

SugarPlumLove said:


> I read through the whole thread and I noticed that you were talking about a language spoken there(Afrikaans). I live in the Netherlands and yes it originated from our language(dutch). Even though I can speak, read and write dutch though doesn't mean I can understand Afrikaans. I can partialy but usually I look at it completely confused! I would love to learn it though! It sounds like such a beautiful language!
> 
> I love all the pictures you have put up! My Aunt went to Tanzania for two weeks. She got back on monday. She went there to teach doctors about women in labor, how to help them and how the doctors can do certain things like stitching things shut and c-sections. I'm not sure how you would call it in english but in dutch she's called a "verloskundige" Here in the netherlands. She helps with the birth process and stuff. I've seen pictures of where she's been though and it looks so different from where you live. You seem almost rich compared to the people living there!
> 
> One question: My aunt says that there's lots of gekkos and stuff in the houses that just climb up the walls and live on the cealings and stuff. Do you have that where you live too?


Oh yes! At our holiday house we get loads of them coming into the house... We have a lizard living in the pantry, and we've called him Rocky lol.

Compared to some people in Africa, I AM almost rich. Many live in poverty, and I'm lucky to live the way I do...

Afrikaans is a lovely language, but I find it very difficult to learn, as my grandparents and parents originate from England, so I have a _very_ slight english accent.

Allison Finch, I will happily post pictures of my horses and shows, but my family are getting ready to go to the Kruger Park for a few days, so I don't have time right now...

I will keep updating the thread via my phone while I'm away


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Shenandoah said:


> You realize Africa is a continent made up of MANY countries, right? And many different cultures, and many different political systems.


Yah. Africa its self if the continent and then there are the countries. Messed it up, should have phrased it differently.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

RegalCharm said:


> Here are some pics I received , The Kulula airlines latest
> addition to its fleet of aircraft.
> Kulula is a low-cost South-African airline that doesn't take itself too seriously.
> 
> ...


We need planes in the US to be like that. We have white with airline logo planes and the American Airlines has strait no paint alum. planes and the most colorful plane in the US is Air Force 1 and thats the presidents.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to the kruger park!... I'm so jealous.
Reminds me of my childhood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Not that I'm old!!! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha muumi, dont worry, that thought never even crossed my mind.

We didn't go to the Kruger... We're staying at our holiday house in Marloth Park, which is just outside the Kruger. I'd love to post pictures, but I'm on my cell phone, and I dont know how lol. If someone could help me, it would be great lol.  I have an oldish nokia if that helps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you have a time share on your vacation house or is it just yours?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its a timeshare... We rent it out to people all over the world 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've just gotten signal, so I thought I'd better take advantage of it and post...

We are on our way home now, sadly, but we had an amazing holiday... On Monday we went into the Kruger, and over the course of the day we saw the entire Big 5, as well as a lot of other really amazing animals. For those who may not know what the Big 5 are, it is a grouping of what is considered to be the most beautiful, most deadly animals in Africa; lion, leopard, elephant, buffalo, and rhino. The lion is one for obvious reasons lol. The leopard is one because it is very stealthy, and you wouldnt see it coming until its too late. A few years ago a woman was killed by one when she walked under a tree it was in. The elephant is one due to its size, and when it charges it is extremely aggresive. The rhino has very bad eye sight, but its hearing and smell is very good. If you startle one, it will charge. And the buffalo is considered to be THE most dangerous animal. They are always extremely aggressive, and will charge at the slightest threat, most especially the lone males.

Anyway lol, we saw them. We saw at least 12 rhino, the most amazing were two bulls lying in a mud pool at the side of the road. We got charged by an elephant cow who seemed to think we were a threat to her calf, which was the best elephant sighting. We saw the buffalo while we were having lunch at Lower Sabie camp. They were lying in the shade at the edge of a river. We saw the lions when my brother got a report on his Blackberry saying where they were, so we went to the spot, and saw two gorgeous female lionesses sleeping in the shade with their four mature cubs. It was amazing. But the leopard was the most amazing. As we were driving along the main road to an exit gate, my brother suddenly slammed on brakes and said "I swear on my life theres a cat here." because he'd seen a tail. We all looked in the direction he pointed in, but none of us saw anything. Then suddenly we heard a bush rustle, and then a beautiful young leopard ran out. He was a bit scared, so he ran off into the bush, but he was absolutly stunning. It was all amazing. But for me, the best sighting was a hippo who was making his way back to a dam. He got spooked, and ran across the road into the water, almost running over a car! I thought it was awesome lol. 

And does anyone remember my little baby warthog? Well shes not a baby anymore... She came by yesterday, and my little piggy is all grown up! I spent hours leaning against her tanning, while she took a nap, then she decided to join us for lunch lol. She came up onto our veranda, and my gran gave her a pile of bread and apples, which she ate while we had our lunch. After lunch she took a nap again while I sat with her watching a movie on my moms laptop, then at about 6, she went off to her den for the night. It was amazing, I missed her so much.

My mom took some really nice pictures of her, along with a herd of zebra that I fed apples to, and my brother took some amazing ones of all the wildlife we saw at Kruger, so when I get home and load all the pictures on, I will most definitely be posting a LOT 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

When did you move to Africa? or were you born there? You are so lucky to live there!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

LoveStory10 said:


> The elephant is one due to its size, and when it charges it is extremely aggresive.


When I was in Pilanesberg, our car was almost attacked by an elephant. 

When we drove by, that bull standing there alone. We hurried past him because we could tell he was in must. Came around a curve and that entire herd that you can see in the pic was coming up towards us right down the road. We threw it in reverse and flew back past the bull.
The car we were convoying with got trapped in between. They are the ones in the pic.

Everyone was fine, if rather shaken up, but I will NEVER look at elephants the same.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

wow that looks scary Shenandoah!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That's too cool actually lol Shenandoah, We've had that happen to us countless of times haha, from elephants, rhino, buffalo, and even lion and cheetah!

SugarPlumLove, I've lived here my whole life 

Here's some pics of the Marloth side, since my brother hasn't downloaded the Kruger pics yet... Please ask ANY questions


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

allison finch said:


> we need to see pictures of you and your horse! Pictures of the shows there and any other forms of riding found in your corner of the world.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

The first two are of my wonderfully retarded family :lol: Just kidding  Then some wildlife pics:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing! Super cool!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I am actually looking now fo volenteer programs over there 
I'm hoping to go end of this year oct/nov/dec maybe?

I had found a program I wanted to do last year, where you stayed on a reserve helped take care of the injured animals and if you went in the right time got to look after the babies as well. But unfortunatly because I am oh so organised lost all the info and can't seem to find it again, which is a shame.

Found a few good ones though, ones on a reserve near Port Elizabeth on the world famous Garden Route, where you get to help out with game monitoring, game capture, as well as the possibility of caring for lions, elephants and even tigers in the sanctuary.

Not actual to sure what gaming is. Could you enlighten me Love


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I am actually looking now fo volenteer programs over there


How long are you looking to go?
I volunteered through Earthwatch Worldwide - Earthwatch when I went out there. I'm planning to do more volunteer trips with them, as I really liked it. They generally have about 1-2 week trips, depending on the project.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

RedTree said:


> I am actually looking now fo volenteer programs over there
> I'm hoping to go end of this year oct/nov/dec maybe?
> 
> I had found a program I wanted to do last year, where you stayed on a reserve helped take care of the injured animals and if you went in the right time got to look after the babies as well. But unfortunatly because I am oh so organised lost all the info and can't seem to find it again, which is a shame.
> ...


Gaming involves any interaction with the wild in the area. We call the animals "game". So game monitoring is studying and keeping an eye on the situations happening in the bush, and game capture is the capture, tagging and release of a certain species or animal . Basicaly and interaction with a wild animal in a game reserve is gaming .

If you want to do something amazing, my brother did a two week volunteer program at the Bambelela Wildlife Farm. They accept students willing to do work, while normally it is just a holiday destination. The farm is becoming a very good vervet monkey sanctuary, as well as caring for and rehabilitating injured wildlife. During my brother's stay, he cared for two baby monkeys who had been abandoned by their mother. They slept with him at night in his room, and he had to ensure they exercised and ate. Not only that but he helped care for an injured eagle, as well as a blind impala and her fawn.

http://http://www.sa-accommodation-guide.co.za/showdetails.php?id=79


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it was something like that 

Looking at the programs now, since I have a traineeship the longest time I can take off is 4 weeks  unless I want to do some unpaid leave, it's a shame because there are so many good ones that go fo so much longer, wish I had the time and money


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Love your link didn't work


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Love your link didn't work


LoveStory's link just had an extra "http" in it. Here's a working one
South Africa Accommodation Guide - South African travel portal


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh darn lol, my bad... Thank you Shenandoah.  It's really a wonderful place


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------

